# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  عمّان *** مدينة الرومانسية ***

## زهره التوليب

*موضوع عثرت عليه بالصدفه لاحد المغتربين...فاعجبني جدا..وحبيتانكم تشاركوني فيه:

عمّان - وما ادراكم ما عمّان _ !! عاصمة المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية .. عشت فيها 5 سنوات متواصلة من اجل الدراسة , يجهلها كل من لم يزورها او زارها زيارة خاطفة ,, ويفهمها جدا كل من عاش في ربوعها فترة من الزمان .. فيها بدأت قصة حبي مع من صار زوجي .. انا لست متحيزة لعمّان لانها مكان مولد حبي الاول و الاخير ,, ولكن ليقيني انها مدينة كل العشاق , مدينة الشمس الساطعة و الهواء العليل ! وما اجمل ان يجتمعا معا الشمس الدافئة تملأ قلبك بالطمانينة و نسمات الهواء الباردة تنعش روحك العطشى و تمدك بالحيوية ,, انها المدينة دائمة الحركة والعمل و الضجة , سكانها (دمهم حامي) كما يقال , حركة و نشاط و عواطف متأججة تجاه قضايا الامة و قضايا المجتمع و قضايا الشارع و القضايا العالمية , غالبية السكان( حتى من الطبقة الفقيرة ) يتمتعون بذكاء فطري وثقافة لا بأس بها تجدها في كل مكان تذهب اليه ,, ,, يتقنون فن التنكيت و الاضحاك .. يعيشون حياة ملؤها الحيوية , شعب يجعلك تحبه و ترتاح اليه ومازال اغلبهم تسيطر عليه العقلية المحافظة (نسبة المحجبات في الشارع الاردني 90% ) 
مدينة تتجلى فيها الفصول الاربعة بأروع صورها ,, ترى الورق الاصفر المتساقط عن الشجر في الخريف ثم البرد القارس و المطر و الثلج في الشتاء ثم الربيع المزدهر بالخضرة و الالوان في الربيع ثم الصيف المتجدد و المليْ بالافراح و المناسبات ( نجاح , تخرج , خطوبة , زواج , عقد قران, انتخابات , مهرجانات .. الخ) كلها تؤجل للصيف فتجد انك مدعو لأكثر من مناسبة في نفس اليوم او انك لا تستطيع النوم لان جارك يحتفل بتخرج ابنه من الثانوية العامة حتى الصباح ,, يا لهذه المدينة التي لا تعرف النوم !!
اما بالنسبة الى انها مدينة العشاق ,, فأن كل شي يجعل القلب ينبض بالحب في هذه المدينة , اغاني الحب تملؤ الشوارع من المحلات او السيارات و قد تسمع وانت تركب باص عمومي اغنية تذكرك بطفولتك لقدمها وتسأل نفسك , هل ما زال هناك من يتذكر هذه الاغنية !! او قد تسمع اغنية لوردة تأسر قلبك او اغنية محمد عبده الاماكن التي صرت كلما سمعتها اتذكر شوارع عمّان وانوارها و خطى اقدام سكانها ,, كيف لك يا عمّان ان لا تكوني عاصمة الرومانسية وانت التي كتبت على اسطرك اعظم قصة حب عشتها في حياتي , انت لست باريس و لا روما ولا فيينا ,, انت عمّان القديمة , عمّان الحكاوي والحواديت , عمان الحياة بكل اشكالها والوانها .. لن يفهم كلامي الا كل من سكن عمّان وانعجن بأسلوب حياتها اليومي .. عمّان انت في القلب دائما و ابدا !!  


بحبك يا اردن...يا وطني
زهره التوليب
*

----------


## mylife079

الاردن وطنننننااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أكيد رح يكون غالي 

على طول غالي

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## mylife079



----------


## زهره التوليب

لا تتهورش يا محمد  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نعم عمان يا دارنا ما احلى لياليكي .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

كثير حلو يعطيك العافية امنيتي ان ازورها

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

عماااااااااااان مدينتي انا احبك ... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هاي الظاهرة بتصير مع كل المغتربين في الخارج ... انهم بحنوا لبلدهم بعد ما يطلعوا منه .... على الرغم انهم هون ما بكونوا مصدقين تطلع الفيزا (لحتى يهجوا من هالبلد اللي ما فيها خير ولا فيها شي وبالمطار بدي اكسر 60 جرة بس اطلع منها ومش راجع ولا رح تشوفوني لأربعين سنة) ....بس سبحان الله الحنين بخليه من أول شهر يفتح على قناة الاردنية ونورمينا اللي هون كان شاطبهم من التلفزيون ...والديل هالمغترب حن لعمان وهي عمان ووصفها وكأنها جنة الله في الارض.. اهلها بشكوا منها ومن هواها الملوث وشعبها المتعدد الجنسيات....فما بالكم بواحد مسافر من اربد او احدى قراها شو بدو يكون شعوره بس يسافر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بتعرفو شو جاي عبالي اروح ععمان  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## زهره التوليب

كاتبها شخص غير ادرني....درس بالاردن

----------


## Tiem

عمان تلك المدينة التي لولا الحسين لما كانت ولولا الشعب فيها وطيبتهم لما اصبحت واحة الامان والاطمئنان..............
عمان مثلا للغرب في امنها واستقرارها فذهبت عدة بلدان اجنبية فتلك الالماسة لم تفقد قيمتها على مر عمرها الصغير مقارنة بمدن سياحية اخرى كباريس ولندن وحتى نيويورك فانها مشهورة بعلمها وثقافتها رغم افتقارها لعدة حاجات لتمتاز بمعايير ما وصل اليه المدن الغربية العصرية والتي ازدهرت وستزدهر لطالما طمحنا ان نجعل منها عاصمة للانوار والجمال الهاشمي
تيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع جميل جدا زهرة

الله يحمي هالوطن الرائع

----------


## ملحم انا

الاردن احلى 


 بتعرف صارلي 5 سنين ما زرت الاردن 

حابب زورها والله

----------


## saousana

رائعة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

المقال في خطأ قصدكوا عمار مش عمان :Icon29: 
معلش معلش هالمره مسامحكوا :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiem 					 
_عمان تلك المدينة التي لولا الحسين لما كانت ولولا الشعب فيها وطيبتهم لما اصبحت واحة الامان والاطمئنان..............
عمان مثلا للغرب في امنها واستقرارها فذهبت عدة بلدان اجنبية فتلك الالماسة لم تفقد قيمتها على مر عمرها الصغير مقارنة بمدن سياحية اخرى كباريس ولندن وحتى نيويورك فانها مشهورة بعلمها وثقافتها رغم افتقارها لعدة حاجات لتمتاز بمعايير ما وصل اليه المدن الغربية العصرية والتي ازدهرت وستزدهر لطالما طمحنا ان نجعل منها عاصمة للانوار والجمال الهاشمي
تيم

صح لسانك تيم مهما يصير بضل عمان جوهرة فوق راس كل حاقد وجبان . 
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _المقال في خطأ قصدكوا عمار مش عمان
> معلش معلش هالمره مسامحكوا_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  الحمدلله انك سامحتنا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

:Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا زهرة التوليب على الموضوع المميز

----------

